# Where to get heart check UK



## Red17 (5 Jun 2022)

It's often advised that us oldies get a heart check before any particular big jump in excercise. Any ideas if this is something you can arrange via your GP or is it best to go private? 

Have tried to Google but can't find the answer


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2022)

Call your GP and ask.
Also for blood tests ( haemoglobin, vitamin d, iron and cholesterol etc) and blood pressure tests.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2022)

My daughter's docs surgery has a machine in the reception that you can DIY for a blood pressure check.
My docs doesn't.

I'm sure Boots has a BP thingie you can use. Maybe a few Bob but might be free. Phone the in store pharmacy and ask.
A GP would be your best bet, though.


----------



## stephec (5 Jun 2022)

Our GP used to do that kind of thing pre covid. 

When I was forty I got an invitation that I ignored, then when I was fifty I got the, 'now that you're a coffin dodger,' letter so I gave it a go. It was that memorable though that I can't remember what they did, although I was probably fitter at fifty than I was at forty.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Call your GP and ask.
> Also for blood tests ( haemoglobin, vitamin d, iron and cholesterol etc) and blood pressure tests.



Plus HbA1c


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2022)

Red17 said:


> Have tried to Google but can't find the answer



NHS health check
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/nhs-health-check/what-is-an-nhs-health-check-new/

You can of course go private if you wish. Some employers offer at a reduced cost within their benefits too.
Friend of mine recently had a full CV work up including cardiac CT in Malaysia, cost about £500. Expect it’d be double that here though.
Bupa offer health checks as an example
https://www.bupa.co.uk/health/health-assessments/be-ahead
As do Nuffield, £839 for the full works
https://www.nuffieldhealth.com/heal...-assessment?gaCampaign=healthassessment_tiles


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Just ask your GP tho' it will not be soon if they agree. I was referred for a routine heart check [ aortic stenosis actually] 12 weeks ago but nothin yet and probably a while yet.
I also get bloods done routinely every 12 weeks for whatever they think is needed at the time.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

Red17 said:


> It's often advised that us oldies get a heart check before any particular big jump in excercise. Any ideas if this is something you can arrange via your GP or is it best to go private?
> 
> Have tried to Google but can't find the answer



What's a "heart check"? Surely you're either fit or not?

If you're an "oldie" presumably you get an annual health check. I'm 67 and have done this for +/- 10 years.


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Jun 2022)

Blood test does a lot of things but it does not show physical defects of the heart. An ECG detects abnormal heart rhythms while Echocardiogram (ultrasound) shows the image of the heart as blood flows thru. The first is done by a nurse and the doctors reads it while the second is done by a consultant and you can see the image as he manipulates the devices to see the heart from various angles. If you can afford it, go private as NHS is unlikely to refer unless you have an existing condition or your blood tests is out of whack or the GP can hear irregularities with his stethoscope. If you are going via NHS, at least tell the doctor that you are stepping into some rigorous exercise and like an ECG done which is quite fast. He might put you on a treadmill. 

Anyway you should be having a regular blood test going forward. Every 12 weeks. You can see the results and you can aim for better results.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> Blood test does a lot of things but it does not show physical defects of the heart. An ECG detects abnormal heart rhythms while Echocardiogram (ultrasound) shows the image of the heart as blood flows thru. The first is done by a nurse and the doctors reads it while the second is done by a consultant and you can see the image as he manipulates the devices to see the heart from various angles. If you can afford it, go private as NHS is unlikely to refer unless you have an existing condition or your blood tests is out of whack or the GP can hear irregularities with his stethoscope. If you are going via NHS, at least tell the doctor that you are stepping into some rigorous exercise and like an ECG done which is quite fast. He might put you on a treadmill.
> 
> Anyway you should be having a regular blood test going forward. Every 12 weeks. You can see the results and you can aim for better results.



Why would you need blood tests every 12 weeks if they’re normal?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Why would you need blood tests every 12 weeks if they’re normal?



Mine are mostly normal but I have tendency to be anaemic so a check is kept on that and with only one kidney with a tumour attached they keep an eye on kidney function and also liver function as there is also a tumour there. Cholesterol levels are marginal ok but also checked as well as whatever takes their fancy.
Having written that I wonder how I am still alive and just about kicking.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Mine are mostly normal but I have tendency to be anaemic so a check is kept on that and with only one kidney with a tumour attached they keep an eye on kidney function and also liver function as there is also a tumour there. Cholesterol levels are marginal ok but also checked as well as whatever takes their fancy.
> Having written that I wonder how I am still alive and just about kicking.



Indeed it makes sense to check if there are issues but the OP didn’t mention any health concerns


----------



## Red17 (5 Jun 2022)

Thanks for comments. No current health concerns but being early 60's and looking to do a cx race season which is fairly high intensity so just want to be sure I have no underlying issues. 

Certainly never been offered any checks by the GP, but even booking a telephone appointment takes 2-3 weeks so not hopeful they will do anything.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2022)

Red17 said:


> Thanks for comments. No current health concerns but being early 60's and looking to do a cx race season which is fairly high intensity so just want to be sure I have no underlying issues.
> 
> Certainly never been offered any checks by the GP, but even booking a telephone appointment takes 2-3 weeks so not hopeful they will do anything.



The link I posted tells you how to get one if your practice offers. It’ll be done by a nurse not GP so could be quicker


----------



## Arrowfoot (6 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Why would you need blood tests every 12 weeks if they’re normal?



My bad. Should have made it clear - 12 months if things have normalised.


----------



## vickster (6 Jun 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> My bad. Should have made it clear - 12 months if things have normalised.



But what needs to normalise if nothing is abnormal in the first place? 
The OP isn't aware of any current health issues?


----------



## Arrowfoot (7 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> But what needs to normalise if nothing is abnormal in the first place?
> The OP isn't aware of any current health issues?



I gather OP has not done a blood test before. High ( let me say - very high) chances some indicators will be out of normal range. Unless a young adult with good diet, I will be surprised if he comes out normal. It's our general lifestyle. Not many conditions manifest themselves overtly. Kidneys are good examples until it too late.


----------



## gzoom (12 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Friend of mine recently had a full CV work up including cardiac CT in Malaysia, cost about £500.



A conorary CT score would add little in the assessment of someone's who has no symptoms apart from helping to line the pockets of private health care staff.

The ESC has very good evidence based guidance on this, essentially if you have no symptoms an ECG is all you need.

https://www.escardio.org/Guidelines...rcise-in-patients-with-cardiovascular-disease


----------



## gzoom (12 Jun 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> Not many conditions manifest themselves overtly. Kidneys are good examples until it too late.



This is literally my day job, and whilst blood tests measure kidney function by far the biggest cause of kidney disease in the UK is blood pressure, diabetes, and underlying heart disease.

If you have a normal blood pressure, no clinical signs of diabetes on something like a urine test, and normal 12 lead ECG the chance of you having kidney disease as an older individual is very small.

Equally sadly many of the conditions that cause kidney failure not related to the above have no cure. 

The biggest 'killer' in the world (including the third world), isn't infection or cancer, its cardiovascular disease. Blood pressure, smoking, weight, diabetes, family history are the biggest risk factors in cardiovascular disease.


----------



## gzoom (12 Jun 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> Unless a young adult with good diet, I will be surprised if he comes out normal. It's our general lifestyle.



The definition of a 'normal range' on a blood test is it HAS to cover 95% of the general population regardless of age.

So actually if you live a health lifestyle regardless of your age, there is a 95% chance all your blood tests will be in the normal range......



.....I wouldn't mention Vit D .


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2022)

gzoom said:


> A conorary CT score would add little in the assessment of someone's who has no symptoms apart from helping to line the pockets of private health care staff.
> 
> The ESC has very good evidence based guidance on this, essentially if you have no symptoms an ECG is all you need.
> 
> https://www.escardio.org/Guidelines...rcise-in-patients-with-cardiovascular-disease



It was just part of the package he chose. He wanted to get a full check over for his own reasons and it was his money


----------

